# Mondo Shock



## rev106 (Jun 19, 2021)

Made a 26" mono shock bike. Enjoy.


----------



## Beach Bum III (Jun 24, 2021)

So RAD!! (This is Steve from Small Craft Hawaii.)


----------



## Lonestar (Jun 24, 2021)

Love that looptail! Nice job


----------



## Tom Hand (Jul 2, 2021)

Made a 24" one back in 1975. It still exists in St. Louis, MO


----------

